# My kind of valentine



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wish I had this right now


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure does look good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Flowers, chocolate, perfume, wine and that. I'm not fussy. 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just ordered a Bialetti 6 cup espresso pot for my valentine...arriving on Valentine’s day.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I just ordered a Bialetti 6 cup espresso pot for my valentine...arriving on Valentine’s day.


Could you explain how espresso is made with that?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Wish I had this right now


What is in the little bowls?
Where's @BigJim to wax lyrically about that meat?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Could you explain how espresso is made with that?


You can go here and read about it...You put the coffee and water in the bottom,
when the water heats up it rises to the top...and it makes the coffee fast....

you can make lattes, espresso, regular coffee, and cappuccino. It suppose to be the best on the market, invented in Italy ( a long time ago) My son has one and is crazy for it.
It makes HOT and strong coffee, and I love hot and strong coffee.

I also recently ordered a big Stainless Steel French Press coffee pot that we use all the time, that makes strong coffee.

Read the reviews on this pot...sounds awesome.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Wish I had this right now


Great gobs of goose grease, that looks fantastic. If it is half as good as it looks it is wonderful.
Just got online, I think I am going to cry. lol

Kinda reminds me of Famous Dave's ribs. I need to do some smoking now.


----------



## NickWayne (Feb 11, 2021)

With beer, please


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

NickWayne said:


> With beer, please


Beer and bacon - goes good with everything!  
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Could you explain how espresso is made with that?


It's prolly just fancy moka pot:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

That espresso pot is what my parents used after using a coffee sock for many years before I was born.
Growing up in Miami espresso was always the coffee we made at home. My father Spanish and my Mom Italian.
For some reason 55 years ago or so, my dad started using the pot that is the subject of this thread. Maybe it was for convenience. Here is the sock link.





Amazon.com: Cloth coffee strainer. Wood handle with metal ring. Pack of 3: Kitchen & Dining


Shop Sentir Cubano at the Amazon Small Appliance Parts & Accessories store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what we have...from WW1 I’m sure...made it Italy. Works great, produces very hot expresso...
After the water boils you turn it upside down and then the boiling water drips through the grinds.

This pot makes 6 demitasse cups of expresso...We drink 3 cups each with a twist of lemon and often a sip of Sambuca....
🐸


----------

